# Another round of name that plant!



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Picked up this plant at Walmart...no tag...with the leaves and growth habits, it looks like a good pdf plant...would provide excellent cover, and the leaves look like an egg laying invitation.

Some of the leaves are a little cold damaged from opening the window.

I'm guessing it is a variety of Aeschyanthus, but I am seeking a more educated opinion...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm about 99% sure its an Aeschynanthus. I'm about 0% sure what species or cultivar it is. Good luck with that part. Sometimes even with flowers it can be difficult.

Just know that they are epiphytes and that they love the viv. Nice find.


----------

